
Ask HN: How did you learn MetaSploit? - nobody271
I&#x27;ve spent like 20 hours banging my head against the wall over the last few weekends.<p>I started with www.offensive-security.com&#x2F;metasploit-unleashed. It &quot;teaches&quot; by example instead of concepts, though. I read a good portion of it for what it is worth but it&#x27;s not worth much.<p>Then I tried &quot;Mastering MetaSploit&quot; but they don&#x27;t include a target machine disk image so you can&#x27;t follow along. Of course you don&#x27;t realize that until you&#x27;re some way through the book and have stretched metasploitable to its breaking point.<p>People joke about how MetaSploit is so easy to use that it&#x27;s for script kiddies but I&#x27;m putting serious effort into learning it and getting nowhere.
======
utefan001
Vulnhub has hundreds of virtual machine images you can download and practice
with, such as metasploitable. Hack the box is great. If you want to read a
blog post describing how to get admin or root on a box, google boxname
walkthrough with vulnhub or hack the box in the search as well. Ippsecs's 90+
youtube videos are excellent. Check out metasploit minute videos. I also heard
pentestlabs is good. Good luck!

